# Adding lpg for 89 735iL?



## wells01 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi
Im fitting an LPg system to my bmw 1989 735 and the controller needs a signal from the Throttle position sensor. Does anyone know which pin this is.
Many thanks for your help.


----------



## iana (Aug 13, 2008)

*lpg for 89 735iL*

Hi have just bought a 735 for my daughter and would like to fit lpg where did you get the componants? My garage say there is no system off the shelf in Australia. I assume it would be the feeder and brackets for fuel system.

Any help (especially Australian compliant) would be greatly appreciated

Iana


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

wells01 hadn't posted since Jan 2007... I will update the title of the thread, but you may want to start a new thread in the future if the old post is so old.


----------



## wells01 (Nov 29, 2006)

HI
I bought all my parts off ebay. My BMW system did not have a lambda sensor so it was a simple open loop system. I had a emmegas vaporiser and emmulators, an unkown mixer and an 80 ltr tank in the boot. Once I had discovered where the mixer should go, before the afm it all worked fine. Hope this helps. There is a good lpg forum here with a few posts re BMW. http://www.lpgforum.co.uk/.


----------

